# Wagga / Riverina Home Brew Club



## die sudhausanlage (18/2/05)

I am seeking members to form a home brew club here in sunny wagga wagga. It is planed to meet once a month, at the shed(my shed). This home brew club is open to anyone, any style.

Even if you want to come and see how an All Grain beer is made.

We especially want to see the novice beer brewers, and we plan to do trips to microbreweries at least every 3 months. 

Also members will be encouraged to enter comps, so the club will develop a core of experienced brewers.

So even if your not from Wagga and you know of some one who lives around this way please direct them to me.

Thanks goes to normell for finding me a member...... cheers mate.

contact me on [email protected]
or mob. 0400431172 (leave a measage)


Thanks.

Die Sudhausanlage (Currently the only Home Brewer in Wagga)


----------



## big d (18/2/05)

an answer to an earlier post
die = the
sudhausanlage = sudhouse

the answer.....the sudhouse B) :beer: 


whats my prize?


big d
i-clone


----------



## roach (18/2/05)

die sudhausanlage said:


> I am seeking members to form a home brew club here in sunny wagga wagga.
> 
> contact me on [email protected]
> or mob. 0400431172 (leave a measage)
> ...




Hello Die Sudhausanlage, I see you are actually Peter from Wagga with a name change(either that or you share his mobile no.!). 

How many aliases do you have???

Good luck with the club


----------



## die sudhausanlage (19/2/05)

Yes roach it is me, I changed my nick after the big bust up with Normell.
Which Btw we have sorted out and all is fine.
He is actively trolling for members for me and I really appreciate his efforts.

This is my only nickname, I just wanted a clean slate from which to start from again.

I think I went into this a bit hard and it put a few of the long serving members off a bit.

But alas I will start again as an Ameture rating I dont mind at all.

Btw the John Palmer Books are still on their way John informs me.

To all those who have put their name on one I will hold it for them unless told otherwise.

Cheers Big Ears,

Die Sudhausanlage 

Ps Big D your so close Die= The....... Sudhaus = Brewery..... lage = Plant or Store as in to lager.

Loosely translated into The Brewery Plant.


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (19/2/05)

Hey Peter/ Die Sud, why not post a few pics of the brewery plant in the gallery, it may tempt the brewing hordes of Wagga to get involved.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (19/2/05)

Yes I plan to post some pics of the Brauhaus, Just waiting for the Gallery to get back up. 
One of the members has a really nice RIMS setup, I will ask him to post here as well.
David is a member of canberra brewers and is very interest in having our club interact with canberra brewers. An idea put forward was a weekend trip to the Wig and Pen, or 
maybe even Hopping mad microbrewery in Orange.

Any one on AHB from canberra brewers?

Id like to liase with canberra and see if they can suggest on the best way to attract members. Id rather ask a member at first on how things happen in a large club.
And not bother the management too much at first.
Id like to conduct a once in a while mashing class, to entice those members who want to take their brewing to the next level.

So if you know of any one please send them my way.

D


----------



## Bricey (19/2/05)

Hey there Die Sudhausanlage, Good luck with forming the club.

Im trying to get one up and running here in Wodonga covering the border region.

We are going to try an attract members through the local show by running demonstrations and running the comp. We also have our local homebrew shop running a market stall right next to us. Maybe you could run a similar thing at your show?

I know that rural shows are always on the lookout for new exibits and could be a great way to attract intrest or finding old homebrewers comming out of the woodwork.

Let me know how you go. Maybe we could have some interclub meetings once in a while?


----------



## die sudhausanlage (19/2/05)

Hi bricey, Hey its good to see this region making a good show of it here, after all we have the best water for brewing. 
I will definately be interested in doing things together on a club level. 
I have had good responses from adverts in the local papers so fingers crossed.

Are there any good Brew Pubs and or microbrewerys in the area? Maybe in rutherglen.

good luck with your club, 



Die Sud


----------



## Bricey (19/2/05)

Yep, there is a microbrewery at rutherglen, the Bintara Brewery

Check them out at www.bintarabrewery.com.au

The have a good range with 4 house beers available all year round. Crystal Wheat, Pale Ale, Lager and a Light Lager. 

They also have a seasonal beer. In spring they have a Rice and a Summer Pils.

Tasting plater is $10 (very reasonalble) for 4 165ml beers, Very worthwhile checking out. 

What have you got up your way?


----------



## big d (19/2/05)

hope im not out of line here but gmk used to be from canberra and i believe a member of the canberra club.
if he wishes he may give you some contacts that will help in your endevours.

cheers
big d


----------



## GMK (20/2/05)

Thanks BigD

Peter - why dont u make the treck Thursday the 3rd Mar and goto the Canberra Brewers Club Meeting - starts at 7.30pm at the griffen centre.

I will be at this one as it coincides with a course i need to do overthere - how good is that planning.
I have also started the Barossa Brewers Club as well.

If u still have my phone number - give me a ring if u want to discuss anything - next tues-thurs is out as i am up in Alice Springs.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (21/2/05)

Are all the meetings thursday nights. Its very hard for me to attend as I have to start work in wagga at 5:30 AM.
Im waiting on my membership forms to arrive by email for more info.

Yes I am planning to become a member of canberra brewers to better equip me to run my own club.

D


----------



## die sudhausanlage (27/2/05)

This is a photo set of My brewery. This is also where the Wagga Craft Brewing Club meets.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (27/2/05)

This is a photo set of My brewery. This is where the Wagga Craft Brewing Club meets 


Photo of lagering fridge and Hops freezer.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (27/2/05)

This is the Bar area currently under construction, hence the masking tape on the floor to mark out the bar area.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (27/2/05)

Some of the fruit of my labour. A nice cold Guiness style Stout, gassed with LinBrew 30 (70 nitro 30 co2)


----------



## Sean (27/2/05)

Bricey said:


> Yep, there is a microbrewery at rutherglen, the Bintara Brewery
> 
> Check them out at www.bintarabrewery.com.au
> 
> ...


I picked up a few bottles of Bintara beer last time I was in melbourne and they were all vile.

Any idea how the Buffalo Brewery is going - that's not far from Rutherglen and was well worth the visit a couple of years ago?


----------



## die sudhausanlage (6/3/05)

Hi Guys and Thanks for the support, 

The first beer that will be on for the first ever meeting of Wagga Craft Brewers wil be ..............wait for it...........are you salivating yet? 

BEEZ NEEZ 

It is an all grain mash clone I hope we all enjoy. 

Thanks all 

Peter DS


----------



## die sudhausanlage (25/3/05)

G'day all,

I am please to report that the first meeting of the Wagga Craft Brewers Home Brew Club was an out standing success.

It was great to listen to everybody discuss varying styles and techniques, makes all my efforts worth while.

We have 20 blokes on the books now so next time we might crack 10-15 blokes. 

The next meeting is on Tuesday the 19th of April at 7 pm.

We are holding a Sterilization Demo as Well as a Yeast starter Demo.

****** Can anyone please tell me where to get IDOPHORE ? ***********


Thanks All,

DS


----------



## wessmith (25/3/05)

Hi DS, try your local stock and station agents. Dairy farmers use Iodine based products for sanitation . The one I have is called SAN-I-O and is a medium foaming Iodophor. A capful in 5 litres works just fine.

Wes


----------



## die sudhausanlage (28/3/05)

The Wagga Craft Brewers held an All Grain Mash day today and it was an outstanding success. 
I want to thank all those guys who attended.

I also wish to thank the PM of support in regards to my recent Dummy Spit. I was asked to reconsider leaving this forum. 

Thanks to those who took time to email me. 

Ive decided not to leave this site as I have a lot to offer.

thanks 

DS


----------



## die sudhausanlage (28/3/05)

Thanks Ross, Was it obvious that I had a few too many lagers that night.


----------



## NRB (28/3/05)

I saw you'd replied to this post and thought "He said he's never coming back... wonder what's been posted?"

Glad to see you've had a change of heart.


----------



## die sudhausanlage (28/3/05)

It must go down as the dummy spit of all time.

But I must say, I am very passionate at times..... 

Less drinking and typing from now on.


Thanks to the guys who talked me into coming back, I was having withdrawals.


DS


----------

